# South Point, Hunslet, Leeds



## boxfrenzy (Apr 23, 2008)

Every now and again comes a window of opportunity, a glimpse into a hidden and undiscovered world, an explore that changes everything. Sadly today's trip wasn't one of those. I'd seen this building a few days before, an office block with the odd boarded window, climbing plants covering some of the ground floor windows. Yesterday, i'd been for a recce, and seen a van loading furniture into the back. Pikeys? No, a closer look revealed some Leeds City Council workers emptying the place. (insert joke here)





A plan was hatched (not that hard really) and on my lunch break today, I donned the Hi Viz vest of invisibilty and was in.

I'm making this sound more exciting than it was. In fact, it could have been anyone's office, and, with hindsight i'm not even sure it's a derelict building. 















A couple of times I had to dodge the removal men, nipping into an office while a desk was carried past.




















I love those photo's people take when the view down the stairs looks an amazing study of lines, angles and light. Alas, mine looks like it has been taken by a fat bloke pointing a digital camera down the stairs. Which, i'm sad to admit, is true...






Well, ok, you've sat through the terrible photo's. At least you'd expect a roof shot of two wouldn't you? Sadly the door was locked.





Thanks for reading. Carry on as you were...


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for that 'fat bloke' 

For future reference, no need for the word REPORT in the title next time.


----------



## L3AN (Apr 23, 2008)

Odd this as 2 days ago i drove past the building and looked at it thinking are they out now as it was looking well forgotten.. I cant remember what dept was/in there - I'm sure i knew a while back. anyway nice to see in 

- im pretty sure the building will be for the chop as the noise factor will be unbearable for anyone to be able to work, when the new section of road opens.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 24, 2008)

L3AN said:


> - im pretty sure the building will be for the chop as the noise factor will be unbearable for anyone to be able to work, when the new section of road opens.



Yes, but only when the equipment on the roof is resighted or redundant.


----------



## Derek (Apr 24, 2008)

boxfrenzy said:


> I donned the Hi Viz vest of invisibilty and was in.



That is just so true of the modern world 

Derek


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2008)

boxfrenzy said:


> Every now and again comes a window of opportunity, a glimpse into a hidden and undiscovered world, an explore that changes everything. Sadly today's trip wasn't one of those...



  

Like pic 5...that's really good.


----------



## L3AN (Apr 24, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Yes, but only when the equipment on the roof is resighted or redundant.



Indeed they probably be on reasonable lease too.


----------



## Bikereddie (Nov 3, 2009)

I passed this today. Its now just a shell. No windows, no nothing. Looks really drab and dismall.


----------



## mexico75 (Nov 3, 2009)

There was a group of pikeys camped around the base of it for months, they stripped every last bit of metal from it, even the window frames, The council only moved them on when the mobile phone mast on the roof mysteriously stopped working


----------



## Krypton (Nov 3, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> There was a group of pikeys camped around the base of it for months, they stripped every last bit of metal from it, even the window frames, The council only moved them on when the mobile phone mast on the roof mysteriously stopped working



HAHA!!!! Sounds about right!


----------



## rwalton159 (Nov 8, 2009)

The building no longer has windows and looks like everything has been removed.

A likely demolition soon.


----------



## MaBs (Nov 18, 2009)

Its weird driving past this place, on a brand new road and new buildings then you just come passed this shell of a building.


----------



## mexico75 (Nov 18, 2009)

Theres an even bigger and more interesting shell right behind it


----------

